# Xifaxan lasting side effects?



## snbell9 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello everyone

I recently finished a 10 day treatment of Xifaxan on Monday (10/20). It was two 550MG pills a day. I no longer vomit, experience nausea, or have diarrhea...which is awesome. However, I do have a lot of flatulence and burping. During treatment I took Align probiotics but I think I didn't wait long enough after taking a Xifaxan pill so I probably didn't help myself there. I also may be a bit constipated right now. Should I be worried about having all this gas?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like you killed off the SIBO, but the bacteria in your large intestine changed to a more gas-favorable group. Why don't you switch probiotics and see how that goes? It's probably the Align causing the gas, I know that it causes tremendous gas for me.


----------



## jilliantodd (Jan 20, 2015)

Xifaxan is a semi-synthetic antibiotic indicated for the treatment of patients ( ≥ 12 years of age) with travelers' diarrhea caused by noninvasive strains of Escherichia coli and for hepatic encephalopathy. Currently, Xifaxan has no FDA approved generic equivalent. Side effects may include nausea, vomiting, bloating, gas, abdominal pain, and people may feel they need to urgently defecate.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you checked Dr. Hyman recommendations? They include S. Boulardii for two months after the antibiotic.


----------

